

Judge Koh suggests Apple is “smoking crack” in Samsung case - alrs
http://www.slashgear.com/judge-koh-suggests-apple-is-smoking-crack-in-samsung-case-16243128/

======
georgemcbay
That's ridiculous. Apple has more than $100 billion in cash, surely they can
afford something better than crack.

~~~
Geekette
Of course, judge Koh was just refusing to recognize their design supremacy by
not mentioning their inhouse brand, iCrack.

